# newest family member



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Our newest family member. I love labs.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Love it! you can't beat labs.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

good looking, both of them


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome picture.


----------

